# Problem mit SASL, kann keine Mails verschicken [solved]

## Vecha

Ich wollte einen Mailserver aufsetzen und bin das 'Leitfaden zum virtuellen Mailhosting System' http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/virt-mail-howto.xml durchgegangen.

Nur funktioniert das leider nicht. Ich kann keine Mails versenden.

Hier könnt ihr mal in die Logfile sehn: http://www.lichtspiele.org/~vecha/logfile.txt

In der smtpd.conf steht wie im HowTo nix anderes als die pwcheck_method: saslauthd

Fällt euch dazu was ein!?  :Sad: Last edited by Vecha on Wed Aug 31, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## norbert

Im SASL Paket ist ein Testtool enthalten - testsasl. Zuerst damit pruefen (testsasl -u meinuser -p passsword -s smtp), danach erst in postfix weitersuchen.

----------

## Vecha

das haut leider nicht hin  :Sad: 

```
Lilith htdocs # testsaslauthd -u admin\@welt-der-ruinen.de -p ****************

0: NO "authentication failed"

Lilith htdocs # testsaslauthd -u admin@welt-der-ruinen.de -p ****************

0: NO "authentication failed"

Lilith htdocs # testsaslauthd -u admin -p ****************

0: NO "authentication failed"
```

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher gewesen wie der username nun heisst und habs wegen der @-zeichen mit und ohne escape probiert, leider tut das aber nicht...

----------

## norbert

Habe soeben das Howto überflogen. 

1) Ist mySQL eingerichtet und läuft? Samt User?

2) Die die smtpd.conf muss in /etc/sasl2 liegen.

Jetzt den saslauthd im Debug Modus starten und testsaslauthd wiederholen.

----------

## Vecha

mysql läuft natürlich und der user ist auch eingerichtet.

die /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf existiert und der inhalt ist exklusive des cvs-headers: pwcheck_method: saslauthd

aus irgendeinem grund funktioniert die authentifizierung nicht, ich schätze mal irgendwo zwischen sasl, pam und mysql aber wo!?  :Shocked: 

----------

## norbert

Diese Frage kann nur mittels der Traces beantwortet werden: 

1) /etc/init.d/saslauthd stop

2) saslauthd -d  (im Terminal)

Was gibt er aus?

----------

## Vecha

Sorry, ich bin da leider'n bissle Noob  :Sad: 

was genau muss ich denn eingeben?!

----------

## longinus

emerge cyrus-sasl 

Sagt: 

 * If you are still using postfix->sasl->saslauthd->pam->mysql for

 * authentication, please edit /etc/conf.d/saslauthd to read:

 * SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

Also entgegen der Anleitung mit:

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a rimap -r"

Sorry, hatte da ein paar Fehler in meiner Aussage, da ich selber grad nach Anleitung installiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen das die nichts mehr taugt (die englische ist aktueller aber auch nicht ganz koscher), es wird z.B. nicht erwähnt das vorher ein paar USE Flags gesetzt werden müßen, oder Emerge bei dem entsprecheden Paket übergeben, sonst funktionierts nicht, die Flags sind (ohne Gewähr, da noch Nicht ausgetestet):

ssl

mysql-pam

gdm oder berkdb

mysql 

sasl

Als Ausweichmöglichkeit würde sich die Anleitung aus der gentoo-wiki empfehlen oder was wohl Optimal wäre die Anleitung für Debian http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ auf Gentoo anzupassen, den diese Lösung ist sehr stabil und zuverlässig.

----------

## Vecha

deine /etc/sasl2/smtp.conf hab ich jetzt in betrieb, aber irgendwie wird das nix  :Sad: 

im logfile steht jetzt folgendes:

```
Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] connect from ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com[172.181.159.243]

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com: no match

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 172.181.159.243: no match

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com: no match

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 172.181.159.243: no match

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] > ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com[172.181.159.243]: 220 mail.welt-der-ruinen.de ESMTP Postfix

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80afee0

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] < ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com[172.181.159.243]: ?g??

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] > ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com[172.181.159.243]: 502 Error: command not implemented

Aug 30 22:08:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80afee0

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] smtp_get: EOF

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] lost connection after CONNECT from ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com[172.181.159.243]

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from ACB59FF3.ipt.aol.com[172.181.159.243]

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x80afee0

Aug 30 22:08:38 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x80afee0
```

1. verwirrt mich das "no match" in match_list_match. bezieht sich das auf die mysql-tabellen wo postfix versucht zu authentifizieren? 

2. warum setzt thunderbird ein "?g??" ab? -> "command not implemented". bei anderen mailaccounts funktionierts ja auch...

hast du mir noch ein oder zwei ideen?  :Wink: 

----------

## longinus

Ich kann mich jetzt irren, aber verwendet AOL nicht probitäre Protokolle?

Würde in letzer Instand heißen es geht nicht mit AOL, wobei anzumerken ist das AOL eh nicht in Frage kommen sollte will man mit einem Rechner effektiv ins Internet.

AOL bietet eine 'Brücke' an keinen vollwertigen Internetzugang.

----------

## Vecha

ich hab jetzt noch versucht eine mail aus squirrelmail heraus zu versenden.. das funktioniert zwar auch nicht, allerdings weil die authentifizierung fehlschlägt. unter http://lichtspiele.org/~vecha/squirremail_postfix.log gibts davon ein log.

----------

## Vecha

das aol-problem das du ansprichst ist mir durchaus bewusst, allerdings verwende ich ssl dadurch wird das problem gelöst, schaust du hier  :Smile: 

```
[00:27:32][vecha@dude]

[~] $ telnet welt-der-ruinen.de 25

Trying 217.160.172.91...

Connected to welt-der-ruinen.de.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 smtp-frr01.proxy.aol.com ESMTP Sendmail 8.12.11/8.12.11; Tue, 30 Aug 2005 18:27:38 -0400

^]

telnet> Connection closed.

[00:27:40][vecha@dude]

[~] $ telnet welt-der-ruinen.de 465

Trying 217.160.172.91...

Connected to welt-der-ruinen.de.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mail.welt-der-ruinen.de ESMTP Postfix

^]

telnet> Connection closed.
```

aol sperrt seit ca. einem halben jahr jegliche verbindungen über port 25, alternativ-ports wie z.b. 587 oder der ssl-port funktionieren weiterhin.

----------

## longinus

Ich bin da beileibe kein Fachmann (bin Froh wenn es bei mir mal läuft  :Wink:  ) ,aber es scheint er aktzeptiert deine Domain nicht:

```
match_list_match: welt-der-ruinen.de: no match
```

Wo hast du deine Domain den gehostet und wo liegt der MX Eintrag für deine Domain?

----------

## equinox0r

@vecha: sorry wenn ich dazwischenquatsche und nichts wirklich tolles zu deinem postfix-problem sagen kann...

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Ich kann mich jetzt irren, aber verwendet AOL nicht probitäre Protokolle?
> 
> Würde in letzer Instand heißen es geht nicht mit AOL, wobei anzumerken ist das AOL eh nicht in Frage kommen sollte will man mit einem Rechner effektiv ins Internet.
> 
> AOL bietet eine 'Brücke' an keinen vollwertigen Internetzugang.

 

aber @longinus:

woher genau nimmst du deine infos dass es mit "AOL nicht gehen" sollte und was genau meinst du damit? 2. was genau heisst "effektiv ins internet" und warum ist das nicht effektiv? aol bietet darüberhinaus sehrwohl einen vollwertigen internetzugang an da man sich nämlich auch via dfü einwählen kann.

ich schlage dir also vor dich in zukunft *zuerst* zu informieren und *dann* erst flamewars zu starten *nachdem* du weisst wovon du redest.

sorry aber musste sein.

----------

## Vecha

die domain ist bei schlundtech gehostet und zeigt via primary dns auf ns.lichtspiele.org, der für a und mx-records die ip-adresse meines rootservers eingetragen hat.

----------

## longinus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> woher genau nimmst du deine infos dass es mit "AOL nicht gehen" sollte und was genau meinst du damit? 2. was genau heisst "effektiv ins internet" und warum ist das nicht effektiv? aol bietet darüberhinaus sehrwohl einen vollwertigen internetzugang an da man sich nämlich auch via dfü einwählen kann.

 

Klar kann man sich bei AOL über DFÜ einwählen, das habe ich ja nicht bestritten, nur geht das bei denen dann über ihr probitäres Protokoll, ich für meinen Teil kenne wenigstens keine Anleitung die den Betrieb eines Standard Mailservers über AOL mit allen Funktionen erklärt, im Gegenteil ich kenne einige Anleitungen im Netz die erklären wie man AOL Benutzer über den eigenen Mailserver Mails zustellen kann.

AOL ist halt kein echter Internet Provider sondern stellt nur ein Gatway zu verfügung.

@Vecha würde ich empfehlen, wenn keine feste IP für den eigenen Server zur verfügung steht einen DDNS Dienst wie DynaDNS oder DNS2GO zu benutzen, das funktioiert zuverlässig und auch, je nach Anbieter; ist Mailspooling oder Weiterleitung möglich, was Ausfallzeiten  den 'Email-Schrecken' nimmt.

----------

## Vecha

Es handelt sich um einen Rootserver von Alturo, ergo hat der Server auch eine feste IP.

Also hilft mir das leider auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Vecha

so .. nägel mit köpfen ist manchmal doch besser als tagelang irgendwo nach fehlern zu suchen die man sowieso nicht versteht. bei mir läuft jetzt ein exim, dem ich nur noch irgendwann beibringen sollte auch über ssl seinen dienst zu verrichten.

danke für die antworten, aber so ists nu besser für mich  :Smile: 

----------

## longinus

Sorry, das ich nicht besser helfen konnte  :Sad: 

Aber wenns mit Exim klappt, paßt es ja, ist ja auch einer der Top Mailserver unter Linux.

----------

